# catering formulas



## pom7756 (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi anyone!
Seems so simple, but I have no clue!
I am in the beginning process of implementing a *party platter* take out business out of the deli that I manage in our resort community.
I need a some help with the basic formulas for determining ..for example, how many pounds of sliced deli meats and cheeses do I need for a party of 20?...or if I am making a 4 lb. terrine of pesto and cheese...how do I figure how many people that it will feed? There must be a book about catering or a website that offers some kind of formulas to understand how to provide enough food or worse yet..how not to *short* your customers. 
If they tell me that they will have 15 guests, and want a roasted beef tenderloin, how do I figure out how many pounds of beef do I need to order. 
By the way, I am not a chef, but I am hoping to pull this off to the best of my abilities and learn what I can in the process. We are all learning this together and have much hope for success..and love this business. 
Please, please..somebody...HELP!
Thanks,
pom7756:bounce:


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

pom, 

All my books are at work and I'm at home, but I can tell you that I went to Barnes and Noble business section and found many books on catering. Some had tables to show how much food per person as well as recipes. I wish I could remember the titles, but I think if you spend some time hanging out at a well stocked bookstore, you'll find exactly what you're looking for.

Sorry I couldn't have been more help.


----------

